# NHS ivf waiting times



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi all

We are currently ttc naturally for the next 4 months, until my appointment with gyno. He has already asked us to think about either further surgery to unblock my left tube or ivf.  I just wondered if there are ladies out there on the NHS waiting for ivf. Typically how long the waiting times are? (just to get a rough idea). We live in  the Greater Manchester area. 

Take care
Slinky


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hiya Slinky!

The waiting time in my area was two years when I joined the list (this is just an estimate). However they are coming to the end of a consultation period so hopefully when the results are out the lsit should get shorter. All the pct's in my area are joining togather to have the same waiting time and criteria so that might make a difference? Hope your area is shorter.

Trixxie


----------



## shepherdess (May 22, 2005)

Hi slinky we too are from Bolton. We were under Mr.Chia at the RBH but he discharged us in Sept when he said the only thing to do now is sit back and wait for the nhs ivf attempt. We were told off him that you get 3 goes on the nhs and there is a 3yr wait. We decided to go to an open day at the Beaumont hospital and they told us that we  had been told incorrectly and you only get 1 go on the nhs and it is approx 2 1/2 yr wait. We also had a private consultation with Mr.harris at the Beaumont who carried out an internal scan and he told us that there was no way I had pcos and to come off the dreaded metformin tablets. As you can probably tell we were not amused with what the RBH had told us. We have just added money to our mortgage and are going to start IVF in January at the Beaumont. Keep in touch, hope we have helped.


----------



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks Trixxie, sounds like waiting times are just as long as your area.

Thanks for the response Shepherdess. We too have not been impressed by RBH. We have been under several consultants over the last 12mths, very slow process, each time starting again basically. Hopefully now we have a course of action to follow. 

Your responses have helped us. If we do find that ivf is the route for us then we have also considered undergoing ivf privately. Time is precious, like yourselves we don't fancy waiting around for 2 1/2 years. 

Good luck with your treatments. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Let me know how you get on.

  

Slinky


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

I am a long way away so my figures probably not that helpful, but just to say we were given a 2 year waiting time but it turned out to be a lot less because some couples move, pull out, conceive naturally, decide to adopt, put tx off to another time, etc. so it's only a guide. You might also join the list backdated - we weren't clear to start waiting until I had been seen again after my cyst removal op but were told we were to be added to the list as from the date they found the problem, not the date of referral. If you take further surgery ask to be listed for IVF from the moment they say to think about it, not from after the surgery. You can always cancel if you want to put it back a bit.


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

HI,

We r from Blackburn. We were told 3 years waiting list by my gyne, 12 months by St Marys Manchester & we were so after 4/5 months  

Just to give u a bit of hope - Just goes to show sometimes they do get it wrong  

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

My go on the NHS has just arrived...after 4 years of waiting! Pretty poor really.

XXX


----------



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for all your replys, really appreciated.

Sorry to hear that you hd to wait so long, Linds.  .  Can i just ask that whilst you are awaiting NHS funding, that you are able to have privately funded treatments ? 

Good luck with your treatments. 

Take Care
Slinky


----------



## ks123 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies

NHS waiting times vary depending on age and postcode. I've been rushed through suddenly after not expecting to make it in time before I turn 40 in January.  My first tests back in July found out that I have a damaged tube. The funding suddenly came through in October after I'd been told I was 2/3rds of the way down a 30 strong waiting list and that all funding was cancelled until next April, but because I turn 40 before then they were granting my funding now. I had an appointment with the gynae beginning of November, my tube removed a week later and I start treatment next week. 

Slinky: With regards to the blocked tube, mine had a lot of liquid in it and the gynae suggested I have it removed for two reasons, (1) to improve the chances of the IVF working, and (2) to stop the chances of ectopic pregancies. Number 2 was enough for me and here I sit with a sore abdomen, wondering why the hell I went through that stress, but keep focusing on next March when I get a BFP. Powers of positive thinking?!?! 

Best wishes to all of you, I do realise how lucky I am to have been granted funding so quickly.

Regards
Katherine


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Slinky,

you can pay for private treatment whilst waiting **but** for every treatment you pay private, you get an nhs one taken off you   I got 3x nhs cycles to come & hoping to start any day now (waiting af to arrive, due today   please let this be my turn)

Im the one who only waited 4 months on the nhs waiting list, im only 22 xxx


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

hi, were from the huddersfield area, we get 1 go on the nhs, told the waiting list is up to 3 years  - but, we ended up waiting for 18 months, 3 natural pregs, 3 people deciding to go to uni first etc


----------

